# Hedgie is pacing



## LauraJ94 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey all I'm a first time hedgie owner so I'm a bit paranoid  basically she either runs laps in her cage or when I get her out to play (in my hedgie proof bedroom) she paces either back and forth or in a big circle. I thought it was due to stress but she shouldnt really be stressed she is out to play every night (I get her out at about 8:30pm and let her play out while I sleep so shes out untill about 8am) she gets plenty of the right foods and is handled loads. I'm just worried that there is something up with her :/


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What kind of wheel does she have and does she use it?


----------



## LauraJ94 (Feb 22, 2014)

shes got a really large wheel but dosent know how to use it, I'll put her on it and she'll fall off so I just let her run around all night


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind of wheel is it though? Do you know the brand name? Or can you take a picture or find a picture of one that looks like it online?


----------



## LauraJ94 (Feb 22, 2014)

that one


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't seem to view that image but I will say that your hog may just have lots of extra energy if she has not yet figured out how to use her wheel! There are a few tactics you can try. First try making slight adjustments to the wheel...mine didn't run until it was perfectly level and he wasn't slipping out. You can also try coaxing her. Dangle a treat or something in front of her and see if she starts to walk towards it and figures out how the wheel works. My last suggestion is to out her in the wheel and use your hand to block her in. If she tries to just hop right out she may inadvertently discover how her wheel works. Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you open the image in a new tab you can see it.

If the wheel you have is 8" like the first link mentions, it's not large enough. You need a 12" diameter wheel, and it looks like that one might also be too narrow (the running surface). A wider wheel would help her stay on it and be able to run comfortably.

Here's a couple of wheels that would be better for her to run on - http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...360&lmdn=Product+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...336&lmdn=Product+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
Or you can look online for bucket or cake cover wheels, which are usually the best kind. They're easy to clean, they're quiet, and they're completely safe. LarryT's wheels are pretty popular on the forum - http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/


----------

